
What causes HN accounts to be rate limited? - hueving
I have seen others mention their account being in this condition and didn&#x27;t know what they were talking about until it started happening to mine.<p>I&#x27;m frequently blocked from commenting on articles due to a &quot;you&#x27;re submitting too fast&quot; for <i>hours</i> after submitting 4 comments or so. This seems to be new behavior that started a few months ago after I expressed some unpopular opinions.<p>What are the criteria for being muzzled this way and is there a way to get it removed? Or is the position that systematic oppression of dissenting views is better than the disruption they may cause?<p>I&#x27;m aware we&#x27;re not supposed to break the fourth wall and discuss these topics, but this seems to be a pretty hidden level of damaging censorship (I frequently can&#x27;t even reply to replies) of which most most users are unaware.<p>What is the desired message moderators want muzzled users to receive? &quot;go away&quot;?
======
iamjdg
I believe my account is likely "flagged". I submit articles and comments not
that different from what I see on the front pages, but somehow my points don't
move from 329. Likely some powerful user flagged me and now I have some
permanent lock. Only speculation and guess...it is a mystery. But if this is
what the "hacker news community wants" so be it.

